# Honda LPGA Thailand Preview & Pairings



## tonyj5 (Nov 23, 2011)

Honda LPGA Thailand Preview 
Congratulations goes out to Jiyai Shin for winning the first tournament of the 2013 season. Jiyai held off a charging Yani Tseng to capture the ISPS Women's Australian Open. The Constructivist's full recap can be found here.

The tour moves to Thailand this week for the playing of the Honda LPGA Thailand.

This will be tournament #2 of 28 this year.

Don't be fooled by the fact that this is a limited field event. This will be one of the strongest fields you will see all year for a non-major event, 18 of the top 20 ladies on this week's Rolex Rankings will be teeing it up. Even more impressive than that, 56 of the top 60 ladies on the LPGA Priority List will be in attendance. My strength of field rating is 80%. Way up from last week's 49.5%.

Here are the key details:

Course: Siam Country Club, Pattaya Old Course
Location: Chonburi, Thailand
Defending 2X Champion: Yani Tseng 
Winning 2012 Score: 73-65-65-66 = 269 (-19)

Final Field: 70 players
Par: 36/36=72
Yardage: 6,469 Yards
Purse: $1,500,000

Here are the television times: 
Feb 21 - GC 9:00 AM-12:30 PM EST 
Feb 22 - GC 9:00 AM-1:30 PM EST 
Feb 23 - GC 2:00 PM-6:00 PM EST 
Feb 24 - GC 1:30 PM-6:00 PM EST

Included among this week's sponsors exemptions will be: Michelle Wie, Cheyenne Woods, Lydia Ko, and both Jutanugarn sisters. 

Once again I will remind everyone planning to watch the telecast that Thailand is 12 hours ahead of U.S. Eastern Time, so be careful of spoilers on other websites. The tournament will be long over, and the results posted before the telecast is shown. I will not post any spoilers here.


I will post the pairings as soon as they are made available.


Getting Married Hasn't Helped
Apparently marriage hasn't helped Amanda Blumenherst's game. Amanda, who had an awful second half last season, missed the cut this week by 12 strokes.


The Pancake Mix
Former Alabama star Brooke Pancake made her debut as a LPGA member this past week with mixed results. The good news is that she made the cut and finished in red figures. The bad news was she faded down the stretch and finished at 3 under par, good for 55th place.


Hard to Believe Fact of the Week:
Maude-Aimee Leblanc, was disqualified after the first round for signing an incorrect scorecard. She signed for a 3 on the 9th hole, when in fact she took a 4. 


Titleholders Update:
Jiyai Shin, Yani Tseng, and Moriya Jutanugarn, were the first three players to qualify.


Rolex Movers of the Week:
Jiyai Shin moved from #8 to #6. Beatriz Recari's 4th place finish was good enough to move her from #58 to #53. Carlotta Ciganda moved from #48 to #42.


----------



## tonyj5 (Nov 23, 2011)

Here are the pairings for the first 2 rounds directly from the official LPGA site: (too long to cut & paste)


*Obviously they're not to long to post since I posted them below. Post the body of your articles here. We're not here to generate traffic to your blog.

Golf Forum Staff*


----------



## Cajun (Jan 17, 2010)

Siam Country Club, Pattaya Old Course - Round 1.Tee #1 7:40 AM JOHNSON, Jennifer 
Grp #1 HARIGAE, Mina 

Tee #1 9:50 AM MUNOZ, Azahara 
Grp #13 UEDA, Momoko 
UEHARA, Ayako 


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Tee #1 7:50 AM LACROSSE, Cindy 
Grp #2 SALAS, Lizette 

Tee #1 10:00 AM PRESSEL, Morgan 
Grp #14 JI, Eun-Hee 
JUTANUGARN, Ariya 


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Tee #1 8:00 AM GULYANAMITTA, Numa 
Grp #3 *SANGCHAN, Suppamas 
HAN, Hee-Won 
Tee #1 10:10 AM ICHER, Karine 
Grp #15 KANG, Danielle 
CHOI, Chella 


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Tee #1 8:10 AM HEDWALL, Caroline 
Grp #4 KORDA, Jessica 
PAK, Se Ri 
Tee #1 10:20 AM YANG, Amy 
Grp #16 SHIN, Jenny 
HULL-KIRK, Katherine 


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Tee #1 8:20 AM RYU, So Yeon 
Grp #5 GULBIS, Natalie 
KUNG, Candie 
Tee #1 10:30 AM LEE, Ilhee 
Grp #17 MIYAZATO, Mika 
SERGAS, Giulia 


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Tee #1 8:30 AM GRANADA, Julieta 
Grp #6 KANG, Haeji 
PILLER, Gerina 
Tee #1 10:40 AM MATTHEW, Catriona 
Grp #18 KIM, I.K. 
NORDQVIST, Anna 


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Tee #1 8:40 AM PARK, Inbee 
Grp #7 HURST, Vicky 
CASTRALE, Nicole 
Tee #1 11:00 AM JUTANUGARN, Moriya 
Grp #19 RECARI, Beatriz 
KERR, Cristie 


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Tee #1 8:50 AM EWART SHADOFF, Jodi 
Grp #8 LANG, Brittany 
HUR, Mi Jung 
Tee #1 11:10 AM THOMPSON, Lexi 
Grp #20 INKSTER, Juli 
*KO, Lydia 


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Tee #1 9:00 AM YOO, Sun Young 
Grp #9 WOODS, Cheyenne 
PRAMMANASUDH, Stacy 
Tee #1 11:20 AM LINCICOME, Brittany 
Grp #21 WIE, Michelle 
WEBB, Karrie 


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Tee #1 9:10 AM HIGA, Mamiko 
Grp #10 GAL, Sandra 
FUTCHER, Katie 
Tee #1 11:30 AM PHATLUM, Pornanong 
Grp #22 CHOI, Na Yeon 
LEWIS, Stacy 


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Tee #1 9:30 AM SEO, Hee Kyung 
Grp #11 PARK, Hee Young 
SJODIN, Karin 
Tee #1 11:40 AM FENG, Shanshan 
Grp #23 SHIN, Jiyai 
CREAMER, Paula 


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Tee #1 9:40 AM STANFORD, Angela 
Grp #12 LEE, Meena 
MOROMIZATO, Shinobu 
Tee #1 11:50 AM PETTERSEN, Suzann 
Grp #24 MIYAZATO, Ai 
TSENG, Yani


----------



## tonyj5 (Nov 23, 2011)

tonyj5 said:


> Here are the pairings for the first 2 rounds directly from the official LPGA site: (too long to cut & paste)
> 
> 
> *Obviously they're not to long to post since I posted them below. Post the body of your articles here. We're not here to generate traffic to your blog.
> ...


You did not get all the pairings. You only got one side. It won't cut and paste all the pairings, just the few that you got.
This wasn't a link to my blog, but to the official LPGA site.
I have been posting the pairings like this for a couple of years.


----------



## Cajun (Jan 17, 2010)

tonyj5 said:


> You did not get all the pairings. You only got one side. It won't cut and paste all the pairings, just the few that you got.
> This wasn't a link to my blog, but to the official LPGA site.
> I have been posting the pairings like this for a couple of years.


We would prefer that everything be posted here. We are trying very hard to grow a community here and would appreciate it if you would not post redirection links to the LPGA, blogs or any place else for that matter. We are not here to generate traffic to other websites, it just detracts from real content here.

We have enough post count hogs and spammers to contend with and in a effort to be fair, as we're not allowing other members to post redirections, I'll ask once again for you to post the body of your articles and statistics here in the forum.


----------



## tonyj5 (Nov 23, 2011)

Here are the leaders after round 1:

1-Stacy Lewis -9
2- Karine Icher -6
3- C. Matthew -5
3- Amy Yang -5
3- Inbee Park -5
3- Gerina Piller -5
7- Beatriz Recari -4
7- S.Y. Ryu -4
7- Lizette Salas -4
10- Ai Miyazato -3
10- Karrie Webb -3
10- Angela Stanford -3
10- Lydia Ko -3
10- 4 others

Other notable scores:
Jiyai Shin -2
Azahara Munoz -2
Lexi Thompson -1
Suzann Pettersen -1
Cristie Kerr -1
Michelle Wie +2
Natalie Gulbis +3
Paula Creamer +4
Cheyenne Woods +5


----------



## golferlocal225 (Feb 4, 2013)

The Honda LPGA Thailand Preview is so thrilling and amazing.


----------



## tonyj5 (Nov 23, 2011)

Here are the leaders after round 3:

1 Ariya Jutanugarn -11 F 
2 Beatriz Recari -8 F 
2 Se Ri Pak -8 F 
2 Stacy Lewis -8 F 
5 Inbee Park -7 F 
6 Lizette Salas -6 F 
6 So Yeon Ryu -6 F 
8 Shanshan Feng -5 F 
8 Gerina Piller -5 F 
8 Na Yeon Choi -5 F 
11 Catriona Matthew -4 F 
11 Amy Yang -4 F 
13 Angela Stanford -3 F 
13 Ayako Uehara -3 F 
13 Nicole Castrale -3 F 
13 Mi Jung Hur -3 F 
13 Lexi Thompson -3 F 
13 Jiyai Shin -3 F


----------



## 373 (Jun 9, 2006)

I can't believe it ended the way it did... Unreal...


----------



## tonyj5 (Nov 23, 2011)

DennisM said:


> I can't believe it ended the way it did... Unreal...


Not sure I have ever seen anything like that. Jutanugarn needed a 7 on the last hole, and made an 8. 

All she needed to do is lay up. Why go for the green in 2, with a two stroke lead on the final hole? Just hit the green in 3, even if you 3 putt you still win. How upsetting.

Her caddy should be fired.

Final results:

1 Inbee Park -12 F 
2 Ariya Jutanugarn -11 F 
3 Yani Tseng -10 F 
3 So Yeon Ryu -10 F 
3 Stacy Lewis -10 F 
3 Beatriz Recari -10 F 
7 Na Yeon Choi -9 F 
8 Shanshan Feng -8 F 
8 Lizette Salas -8 F 
10 In-Kyung Kim -7 F 
10 Gerina Piller -7 F 
12 Lexi Thompson -6 F 
12 Amy Yang -6 F 
14 a-Lydia Ko -5 F 
14 Jessica Korda -5 F 
14 Nicole Castrale -5 F 
14 Jiyai Shin -5 F 
14 Catriona Matthew -5 F


----------

